# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Bronchitis en Hoest

## kuifje

Hallo
allemaal t'is verleden week zondag begonnen pijn in de keel strepsils zeg zal wel overgaan.inderdaad maandag weg maar toch t'was dat niet meer
Maar het bleef verslechteren zo kort van adem ik snakte ernaar.
niet verlet afspraak gemaakt moogt de zelfde dag nog gaan 
eerst geluisterd hij zeg zeer zware bronchitis.
dan bloed afgenomen de dag erop had ik al uitslag.
en die was als volgt ontstekingsgraad 1,3 nieren ok lever ok -ptt ok
moet wel vermelden dat ik een hartpatient ben daarvoor is die ptt.
voorgeschreven augmintin1000 - medrol 32mg - zakjes voor te lossen.
t'is iets verbeterd heb al wat meer adem.
maar toch ben ik niet gerust erin .als ik diep inadem moet ik hevig hoesten er er is geen bloed bij.
ben wel roker
kan iemand mij gerust stellen a.u.b

----------

